

Show HN: Codota extension – augmented android code snippets in Chrome - droid_w
http://www.codota.com/extension

======
kerkero
Already installed it 2 weeks ago. Great tool for every Android developer!

~~~
droid_w
If you like it, feel free to +1 at
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/codota/cnpdaoipdfb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/codota/cnpdaoipdfbkpdbdpmceeejdaabiebcb)

------
droid_w
Glad to hear! Don't forget to save snippets you like

------
billy15c
Will you support FF in the future?

~~~
droid_w
Definitely!

